# All primped!



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

All primped and pretty! Nails clipped, combed thoroughly with the CC #5 buttercomb, bathed, shampooed, conditioned, rinsed. Then I combed out the remaining eye boogers from his face while he was still wet, and blow-dried him. All in all, it took about 2 hours, and quite a few nibbles of cheese. He looks rather proud of himself don't you think?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes , a very proud pooch indeed! Looks wonderful and so snuggly too I'm sure!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

He's quite a beauty! Love that full coat.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

He looks great and proud of how great he looks!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Handsome indeed!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes he does look proud! Maddie and Zoey say his mom did a great job and want a date with him


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

looks good, what happened to his color Heather lol.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks very handsome!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice job. He looks great.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ah yes, sweet Cey!! great minds think alike, Tillie had her "spa day" today too! 

They should totally go on a doggie date, right!?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like Cey is going to have to beat the 'girls' off with a stick!  His coat looks great - so long!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely! Were you very surprised with the color coat change?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody . Dave, he's quite a bit darker in real life than he turns out.in his pictures lol. But he is definitely a lot lighter than he used to be.  lLinda, he's a sable so i expected him to actually be a lot whiter by now than he actually is. I'll try to get a pictre in the right.light to catch hiscolor, the bit that's left anyway! ;-)


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

He's looking good! Great job, Mom!


----------

